# Confused on Dropper loop



## Piersurfjunkie (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey everyone. If I could i would Like to ask the dumb question of the day. Can anyone comment on the correct or is it the traditional way a drop loop is used. Ive become familiar with this type of rigging and even learned to tie them. But what I dont understand is are they meant to have hooks tied directly to the loops that close to mainline or is there a method of creating and tying a leader to the loop without damage to line. Sorry if this seems strange to ask but im just not familiar with the correct intention of the dropper loop. The Pre tied surf leaders with the drop loops tied in them kinda confuse me as well. Any enlightenment on these  dumb questions would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

if the eye of the hook is big enough you can put loop through eye and attach with no knot
or you can cut dropper near knot and snell hook to dropper.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> if the eye of the hook is big enough you can put loop through eye and attach with no knot
> or you can cut dropper near knot and snell hook to dropper.


yep, just use the loop to look connection

dropper loops are way more sensitive than those rigs sold with wire leader or wire spreaders.

Some ppl question its strength but since i sue heavier mono(20 or 30 pound test) to tie them, I have not had them break before the main line breaks when fighting fish. Now getting sliced off by rocks, that happens with anything


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

I've put hooks on twisted drooper loops and leaders to drooper loops for teaser rigs. You can do it either way as both gents have suggested.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Either works, push the end of the loop together and slip it through the hook eye, looping around the hook, then pulling. Will work for any panfish you come across. You can also tie big loops, snip one of the ends near the knot and tie your hook onto the tag end. Just make sure you cinch the knot up really tight.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I like using "hook leers" and tie all of my bottom rigs with steelon. I never could get the "all nylon tie" not to slip , when I needed a bite leader do to the the little blues.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I bought a larger cutting board from Walmart and installed it to the station with a hinge..That way I can use both...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

jcreamer said:


> i bought a larger cutting board from walmart and installed it to the station with a hinge..that way i can use both...


lol


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

> jcreamer:
> I bought a larger cutting board from Walmart and installed it to the station with a hinge..That way I can use both...
> __________________
> There are those who get things done
> ...


Hey jcreamer are you one of those who wake up and say what happened.

I think you meant to post at Oldscout2's discussion on "Fish-n-mate bait station " at the end of page 1/ beginning page2 :
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=82764

I think you have more answers than there were questions
or
you have been celebrating New Years Eve 3 days too late. LMAO !!:beer:

or , are you one of those who wake up and say what happened.

Fishwander
PS - You may want to re-post at the above link . LOL 
This discussion is about "Confused on dropper Loop', not bait station modifications.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok ?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Dropper Loops*

I don't use Dropper Loops any more. I reverted to my misspent youth on a Longline Boat and use the Longliner knot to tie the leader with hook attached.

Very close to an Improved Albright Knot which I use to tie mono shockleaders to the main line.

I still have plans for the Gowge/MannyZ Loop Knot Jig. but still use my hands.

Hard, but not impossible to each an old dog new tricks. C2


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> I don't use Dropper Loops any more. I reverted to my misspent youth on a Longline Boat and use the Longliner knot to tie the leader with hook attached.
> 
> Very close to an Improved Albright Knot which I use to tie mono shockleaders to the main line.
> 
> ...


Hey, Charlie !!!

Any chance you could POST those JIG PLANS ?

Dave


----------



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Try Earl Brinn rig.

I found about earl brinn this forum.

There are several thread on that in the forum.

Try the link in the bottom.
http://www.examiner.com/article/the-earl-brinn-bottom-rig

Also, when you google it, click on the image. There are one or two image will explain you how to do it.

Try the link in the bottom
http://www.google.com/search?q=earl...hl=en&client=safari#biv=i|2;d|YW8G3Pi7ODemPM:


----------

